# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Legjenda për prejardhjen e emrit Shqiptar dhe historitë e Heronjve tanë.

## DI_ANA

Një legjendë interneti për prejardhjen e emrit Shqiptar

Arber Hasangjekaj
18-01-2008

Një legjendë interneti për prejardhjen e emrit Shqiptar

Lexova me mjaft interes shpjegimin e fjalës "shqiptar" nga gjuhëtarja e ftuar në rubrikën tuaj dhe ju falënderoj për shpjegimet. Sigurisht që ai është një shpjegim i saktë shkencor dhe gjuhësor, por unë doja të sillja në këto faqe të hapura edhe një legjendë mbi emrin "Shqiptar", që e kam gjetur në një forum në internet me autore italiane. Sigurisht që është një përrallë e bukur, por a nuk është e vërtetë që të gjithëve na pëlqejnë nga pak përrallat?

****

Një i ri kishte dalë për gjah në male dhe një Shqiponjë që vinte rrotull mbi kokën e tij, ndali në një shkrep shkëmbor. Kjo shqiponjë ishte jashtëzakonisht e bukur dhe kishte mbërthyer për sqepi një gjarpër. Pas pak, shqiponja u ngrit sërish fluturimthi nga kreshta dhe u drejtua për andej nga kishte folenë.

Djaloshi u mbërthye nëpër shkëmbinj, dhe u ngjit lart deri në majën e shkëmbit ku ndodhej foleja e shqiponjës. Aty pa të voglin e shqiponjës duke luajtur me gjarprin e ngordhur. Por gjarpri nuk kishte ngordhur ende në të vërtetë…Në një moment ai lëvizi me shpejtësi trupin duke nxjerrë dhëmbët e vegjël, gati për të injektuar në trupin e shqiponjës, helmin e vet të tmerrshëm…

Me shpejtësi dhe guxim, djaloshi nxori harkun dhe shigjetën, qëlloi mbi gjarprin dhe e vrau atë. Pastaj mori shqiponjën e vogël dhe u drejtua rrugës së kthimit në shtëpi…

Papritur djali gjuetar ndjeu mbi kokë një rrahje kërcënuese krahësh dhe një hije e madhe e zezë e mbuloi. Ishte shqiponja nënë që qëndroi përballë tij...

- Përse e rrëmbeve tim bir? - klithi rëndë Shqiponja.

- I vogli tani është imi, sepse e shpëtova nga gjarpri që ti ende nuk e kishe vrarë, - iu përgjigj djali

- Më kthe djalin tim, - gjëmoi shpendi i madh, - dhe në këmbim unë do të të jap mprehtësinë e syve dhe forcën e krahëve të mi. Ti do të bëhesh i pamposhtur dhe do të njihesh nën emrin tim…"

Pakti u pranua. Djali i ri dorëzoi shqiponjën e vogël. Kjo e fundit u rrit dhe fluturon gjithmonë mbi kokën e djalit, pranë tij. Ai u bë një burrë i madh i fortë që luftonte bishat e egra dhe armiqtë e atyre anëve.

Gjatë gjithë këtyre përpjekjeve të tij, Shqiponja besnike e shihte dhe e udhëhiqte nga lart. Të mahnitur nga kjo bashkëjetesë e pazakontë e gjuetarit të njohur me shpendin e bukur, njerëzit nisën ta quanin atë djalë dhe pasardhësit e tij, "Shqiptar", që do të thotë Bir i Shqiponjës dhe mbretërinë e tij, Shqipëri, ose Toka e Shqiponjave.

Marre nga Gazeta Shekulli

E dime qe asnje nga ne nuk beson te legjendat,por a nuk eshte pershkruar aq bukur?!

Respekte

----------


## xfiles

Po eshte shume e bukur  :buzeqeshje: 
me pelqen.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Me behet qefi qe kjo legjende me ne fund paska ardhur ne paris   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Me behet qefi qe kjo legjende me ne fund paska ardhur ne paris


ça mendimi ke ti Hyjo, eshte e sakte legjenda , se ti je ekspert per ksisoj gjerash.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Versioni eshte i sakte me ate qe kam lexuar shume vite perpara ...problemi eshte se kjo legjende nuk ndodhet ne ndonje permbledhje(liber) me legjenda,te pakten mesa di une,po shpresoj te gabohem....

----------


## alibaba

Duket se është imagjinatë e ndonjë shkrimtari e nuk ka të bëjë me folklor. Do të duhej të ishte një autor që mbledh këso legjenda të tregonte emrin e plakut a të plakës që tregoi legjendën, dhe vendin ku e shkruajti etj

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Një legjendë interneti për prejardhjen e emrit Shqiptar
> 
> Arber Hasangjekaj
> 18-01-2008
> 
> Një legjendë interneti për prejardhjen e emrit Shqiptar
> 
> Lexova me mjaft interes shpjegimin e fjalës "shqiptar" nga gjuhëtarja e ftuar në rubrikën tuaj dhe ju falënderoj për shpjegimet. Sigurisht që ai është një shpjegim i saktë shkencor dhe gjuhësor, por unë doja të sillja në këto faqe të hapura edhe një legjendë mbi emrin "Shqiptar", që e kam gjetur në një forum në internet me autore italiane. Sigurisht që është një përrallë e bukur, por a nuk është e vërtetë që të gjithëve na pëlqejnë nga pak përrallat?
> 
> ...


DIANA Më pëlqeu kjo përralla që ke gjetur por,unë kam një përrallë akoma më të bukur,të cilën nuk besoj ta kash lexuar!Më duket se e kam nxierr një herë në internet,por vetëm pjesën e parë.Që nga kjo kohë i mbeti emri SHQIPTAR-SI MIK I sHQIPONJËS !Ja lexoje:

     *** -- MBRETËRIJA E QIELLIT DHE E TOKËS LIDHIN MIQËSI---
                                          ( Përrallë )shkruar nga Danel Cana
Na ishte njëherë, shumë kohë përpara, në kohët shum të lashta, një mbret. Jetonte i lirë, në pronat e tija dhe zotëronte deri sa mund të të shihte syri. Të gjitha malet, të gjitha fushat, të gjithë krojet,  gjithë lumenjtë, të gjith përrenjtë, të gjitha lëndinat, të gjithë zogjtë, të gjitha kafshët e egëra, të gjithë pyjet,era, bora, shiu, dielli që ngrohte gjithçka, dinin e flisnin gjuhën e tija.Ai kishte tre fëmijë. Dy djem e një vajzë. Njërin djal i madhi, quhej Trimi, i dyti quhej Fisnik, kurse vajzën, e treta quhej Diella. Të tre fëmijët rriteshin të lumtur. Nuk dinin kurrë të grindeshin me njëri tjetërin, sepse nuk kishin dëgjuar gjë të keqe nga goja e njëri - tjetërit. Aq të lumtur jetonin saqë gojë pas goje e mësuan të gjithë, deri sa vajti fjala në mbretërin e qiellit.Mbreti i qiellit, nuk e besonte të ishte dikush më i lumtur se sa ai! Sepse ai kishte disa veti dhe mundësi që nuk i kishte asnjë mbret i tokës. Për t'ju mbushur mëndja dhe për ta vërtetuar këtë, ai dërgoi në tokë njërin nga besimtarët dhe bashkë puntorët e tij, më besnikë.
- Të shkosh, - i tha atij - me vrap tek Filan mbret në tokë dhe të më thuash nëse, vërtet është i lumtur, ashtu siç më thonë! Dhe besniku i tij ,u nisë fluturimthi për në tokë, pa ja bërë fjalën dy mbretit të tij. Pallatin e mbretit e gjeti shum kollaj, sepse këdo që të pyesje e njihte dhe ishin të kënaqur nga ai. Kur shkoi tek pallati, nuk pa, t'i dilte asnjë obortar përpara, që ta ndalonte, apo ta pyeste ku shkonte. I dërguari hyri brënda murit, që e rrethonte pallatin e bukur, pa hasur në asnjë farë pengese.  Sapo hyri në portën e madhe me hark, e gjerë sa të hynin gjashtë kalorës krah për krah dhe e lartë sa dy kalorës bashkë.Aty pa përball tij, një lulishte dhe një park të mbushur me lloj-lloj pemësh nga më të bukurat. Mbretin e gjeti duke u argëtuar me fëmijët e tij, e duke rendur nëpër lulishten me lloj-lloj lulesh të bukura.Atëherë thoshin se, njerëzit jetonin  shumë  dhe ishin më të mëdhenj fizikishtë e më të pasur shpirtërishtë. Mbase kjo kishte të bënte me madhësin e gjoksit të burrit të asaj kohe. Një gjoks aq i madh, pa tjetër që nxinte shumë bujari e fisnikëri brënda tij! Mbreti e mbretëresha ishin zhytur në lojën e fëmijëve të tyre, duke thurur kurora lulesh dhe nuk vunë re se, një krijesë që ata nuk e njihnin, nuk e kishin parë, po afrohej drejt tyre.Atë e vuri re vajza e para, që kur e pa, u trëmb sepse, nuk e kishte parë herë tjetër këtë krijesë, që ngjante me ta, por që lëkurën e kishte më të tejdukëshme se cipa e qepës. Flokët i kishte të bardha si dëbora e maleve, kurse mjekrën e kishte shum të gjatë.I porsa ardhuri e përshëndeti dhe i tha që të mos trëmbej, sepse ai nuk i bënte asgjë të keqe. Vajza u bind, jo sepse i tha i huaj por, sepse ajo nuk ishte mësuar që dikush ti punonte ndonjë reng e ta mashtronte. Ajo e pyeti se çfar kërkonte dhe nëse ajo mund t'i shërbente ta ndihmonte atë. I dërguari i mbretëris së qiellit mbasi u prezantua, i tha se nuk mund ta fshihte se kishte mbetur i habitur me bukurin e saj dhe të vëndit që e rriste. I kërkoi të takonte mbretin e gjithë kësaj bukurije. Vajza e bukur i tha se, mbreti ishte babai i saj dhe se e kishte përpara syvet. I sapo ardhuri u përshëndet përsëri me përulje dhe i sqaroi qëllimin e vizitës së tij, për herë të parë në këtë mbretëri.
- Mirëse ju gjej Madhëri - ju drejtua i dërguari. Kini të drejtë të habiteni sepse nuk më njihni. Unë ju njoh, nga fama që kini.Fama juaj e madhe ra në vesh të mbretit të qiellit. Ai gëzohet që ka mbretër të lumtur edhe në tokë. Për këtë më dërgoi madhëri, ta shikoja me syt e mi dhe ti them se është e vërtetë. Mund të më thoni, që t'ja trasmetoj edhe unë mbretit tim të nderuar, cila është arsyeja e lumturis tuaj, sekreti se si e kini arritur ?
- Mirëse erdhët dhe të faleminderit për vizitën. Jeni i mirpritur në çdo vënd të mbretërisë time - ju përgjigj mbreti i tokës, me po të njëjtin respekt. Që të të përgjigjem unë, mund ta them se është shum kollaj, por më mirë, Ju duhet të rrini disa ditë këtu, që ta shikoni më mirë e ta vërtetoni se, nga buron lumturija.
Me të thënë e me të bërë.Mbreti e ftoi në pallat të sapo dërguarin, ku i priste një drekë e bollëshme, ku vetëm një lugë shtuan kur vajti mysafiri dhe asgjë më tepër. I dhanë të pijë, vetëm një gotë shtuan asgjë më tepër. I than të pushoi po të ishte i lodhur dhe ashtu bënë. Kur shkuan në dhomë, vetëm një shtrat liruan për ti bër vënd mikut. I thanë po donte të ndërrohej dhe i prunë një palë rroba nga të mbretit. Mbasi hëngrën, pinë dhe pushuan, mbreti i propozoi të dilte të shikonte mbretërinë. Për këtë ke në dispozicion kalin tim ose karocën, merr kë të duash, i tha mbreti. Ashtu bëri edhe mysafiri.Doli dhe gjezdisi mbretërinë cep më cep. Udhëtoi me ditë të tëra. Kudo që vajti pa vetëm begati, respekt dhe harmoni. Kudo që shkoi mbeti i habitur nga bukuri të rralla. Shetiti nëpër pyje me pemë të larta që të binte kapelja ti shikoje, shkoi e shetiti nëpër fusha të mbjella me lloj- lloj drithrash, perime, e pemë frutore. Shetiti nëpër lumenj, dete e liqene, mjaft të mëdhenj dhe kudo ndeshi një bukuri të mahnitëshme. Këtë bukuri nuk e kishte parë as në mbretërin e tij. Mbasi brodhi dhe shetiti ku deshi u kthye pësëri tek mbreti i tokës që ta përshëndeste,  ta falenderonte dhe të kthehej tek mbreti i tij.
Kur u kthye në pallat të mbretit gjith gëzim, nuk ishte e vështirë ta lexoje lumturin në syt e tij.
- Tani më trego se ku shkove dhe çfar zbulove ? - E pyeti mbreti.
- O mbret i nderuar! - Ju përgjigj i dërguari i qiellit. Fama jote shkoftë më lartë se mbretërija ime. Ti qofsh ashtu si thonë dhe siç të pashë me syt e mij.Jam shum i kënaqur nga pritja dhe nuk di si të ta shpërblej. Kërko tri dëshira dhe unë do ti plotësoj, me aprovimin e mbretit tim, që kurrë nuk ma ka prishur dëshirën. A do të jesh i pa vdekshëm ? A do ti verbosh armiqtë sapo të nxjerrësh shpatën ? A do të të shërbejnë zanat ? Çfar tjetër të duash unë jam gati të ta plotësoj !
- Të faleminderit shumë për vlerësimin!- Ju përgjigj mbreti. Asgjë nga ato që thatë nuk dua. Nuk dua ta vë mikun tim në pozita të vështira, sepse e çmoj miqësin dhe bujarinë tuaj. Ajo që bëra unë për ju do ta bëja për këdo, që zëmra ma thotë ta kënaq. Për këtë do doja, në qoftë se, keni mundësi të më linit një shënjë të mbretit të qiellit.Dua që këtë shënjë ta kenë fëmijët e mij dhe  gjithë brezat që do vijnë këtej e tutje. Me këtë dua që ta njohim njëri tjetrin, që kur lindim e deri sa të vdesim si miq të mbretëris së qiellit.
- Po! Kjo është më e kollajshmja që mund të të bëj! Unë pres të vihem në provë më të madhe, sepse ndiej detyrim për miqësin tonë!
- Po më bëre këtë që thashë, unë dhe gjith mbretërija ime do jemi shum të kënaqur.- Ju përgjigj mbreti i tokës me qetësi.
- Atëhere dëgjo - i thotë i dërguari i mbretit të qiellit. Unë do ngjis në gjoksin e fëmijve të tu,të gjith fisit tënd dhe gjith mbretërisë tënde, fytyrën e mbretit të qiellit. Kjo do trashëgohet brez pas brezi dhe do dallohet aq sa, secili do njihet se i përket mbretërisë tënde. Sikur edhe gjuhën të ngatërojnë, sikur edhe kufijtë të gllabërojnë, sikur edhe fëmijtë tu rrëmbejnë, ata përsëri do njihen nga shënja e përbashkët, dhe shum shpejt do ta mësojnë se i përkasin të njëjtit fis.Me anë të kësaj shënje, asnjëherë mbreti i qiellit nuk do jet në luftë me mbretërin tënde, por do jet në krahun tuaj, kundër çdo të ligu që kërkon t'ju groposë. Bekuar qofshi bres pas brezi. Fisnikërija dhe miqësija juaj do jet e pa vdekëshme.
Këto tha i dërguari i mbretëris së qiellit dhe hapi flatrat dhe fluturoi lart, shum lart, saqë u zhduk nga sytë e të gjithëve.
Nuk kaloi shumë dhe fëmijët e mbretit e ndienin vehten sikur do fluturonin. Kishin shum dëshirë të rendënin nëpër lëndinat, nëpër pyjet, nëpër malet e mbretërisë. Befas ndienin një lloj force që nuk e kuptonin nga ju vinte.Atëherë ishte behar dhe aty pranë pallatit kalonte një lum i rrëmbyeshëm dhe i kulluar si qelibar. Trimi, djali i madh që atëherë ishte vetëm pesëmbëdhjet vjeç, kishte filluar bile ti djersinte edhe mustaqja, i thotë vëllait më të vogël, Fisnikut, i cili ishte trembëdhjet vjeç dhe me trup, pothuaj se e arrinte vëllain e madh, i thotë pra që, të mernin motrën dhjetë vjeçare Diellën, e të shkonin në lumë për t'u larë. Dëshirë kishin të tre, por duhej ti mernin leje babait për këtë. Mbreti nuk ua prishi por i porositi të kishin kujdes nga lumi, sepse ishte i rrëmbyeshëm. Të tre fëmijët rendën drejt lumit. Kur shkuan atje filluan ti flaknin rrobat sa andej këtej dhe mezi prisnin të zhyteshin në ujin e kulluar të lumit. Pa pritur, fisniku vuri re në gjoksin e vëllait të tij, një kokë zogu e cila ngjante shumë me Shqiponjën e pa aritëshme dhe të fuqishme të majave të larta. Fisniku u habit me këtë dhe akoma nuk po hiqte këmishën nga çudija! 
- Pa më thuaj vëlla i dashur - thotë Fisniku- si u gjend kjo kokë zogu kaq krenare dhe kaq e bukur në gjoksin tënd ?
- Nuk e di i dashur vëlla ! Unë tani po e shikoj për vehte !- U përgjigj i habitur Trimi. Atë moment Fisniku heq këmishën rrëmbimëthi për të ndjekur shëmbullin e të vëllait. Sytë e Trimit ishin përqëndruar tek gjoksi i të vëllait, mos edhe ai kishte ndonjë ndryshim! Çudija ndodhi dhe ata ngelën për një çast të shtangur sepse e njëjta gjë ishte e vizatuar edhe tek gjoksi i tij. Ata nuk dinin se që kur dhe nga vinte kjo! 
- Po ti motër e dashur, - e pyeti Trimi, a e ke parë veten, mos vallë jemi të gjith të vizatuar dhe ne nuk dim gjë ? 
Pa e zgjatur Diella vetë, hoqi bluzën prej lini të hollë, të qëndisur me fije ari, por ç'të shihte !? Edhe ajo si vëllezërit e saj, mbante një kokë zogu në gjoksin e saj. Për momentin ajo u trishtua dhe filloi të qante, sepse i dukej se shëmtonte vehten, pamvarsishtl se ajo ishte e vizatuar me ngjyrat e arit dhe shkëlqente nga dielli. Përsëri syri i Shqiponjës dukej sikur ishte e gjallë dhe lëviste.Atëherë do shkojmë të pyesim prindërit thanë me njëri tjetërin dhe u nisën me vrap për tek prindërit. Prindërit i gjetën nën hijen e një peme të madhe në kopësht, të cilët po rrinin të përqafuar. Mbretëresha i pa fëmijët që po rendënin drejt tyre dhe u doli para e shqetësuar, sepse diçka kishte ndodhur. Baba ,Mama, thërrisnin ata në një gojë.Shiko çfar kemi ! E kemi të tre njësoj ! Kush na e bëri ?
- Çfar kini ? Ç'është ajo gjë ?- i pyet mbretëresha e shqetësuar.
- Shiko këtu mami, shiko çfar kam, - thoshte vajza duke i treguar gjoksin. Edhe vëllezërit kështu e kanë !
- Shiko baba - thoshin djemtë ! Sot e pamë dhe u çuditëm ! Ç'është kjo ? Ç'do të thotë kjo ? 
- Mbreti i pa me vëmëndje dhe vuri buzën në gaz..Zbërtheu kopsat prej ari të këmishës dhe tregoi edhe gjoksin e tij.Enjëjta figurë dallohej edhe në gjoksin e tij. Atëherë e kuptoi se kush na qënkësh mbreti i qiellit. "Ndryshe nuk kishte mënyrë tjetër të njihesha dhe të lidhja miqësi me mbretin e lirë" - mendoi mbreti i tokës i gëzuar. Atëherë nisi ti sqaronte edhe fëmijët se, kjo ishte dëshira e tij, që t'ua linte trashëgim brezave, që të dalloheshin si zogjtë e Shqiponjës.Ai dha urdhër që të bëhej kontroll në gjith mbretërin e tij. Me shpejtësi nisi lajmëtarët anë e mbanë mbretërisë. Lajmëtarët u nisën dhe shum shpejt erdhën me të njëjtën përgjigje.
- Mbret i nderuar, - J'u përgjigjën lajmëtarët në një  gojë. Çudija ndodh në gjith mbretërinë. 
- Kjo tregon se ne, i përkasim të njëjtit fis, jemi një gjak, ndaj duhet të bashkohemi,  e ti bëhemi krah njëri tjetërit. Ashtu siç i mbron Shqiponja zogjt e saj - vazhdoi mbreti, - ashtu edhe ne duhet të mbrojmë njëri tjetërin, sepse në tokë nuk është vetëm mbretërija jonë dhe mbase dikush nuk kënaqet me pjesën që i takon.Këtej e tutje kjo shënjë do të jetë Flamuri i fisit e kombit tonë - U tha mbreti i tokës me sytë të përlotur. 
Të gjithë u bindën dhe e panë se mbreti kishte të drejtë. Lumturija nuk vinte vetëm nga një njeri i fort apo i pasur. Lumturija ndërtohej kur i gjithë fisi, i gjithë populli bashkohej e ndërtonte jetën e lumtur. Atëherë mbahet mënd se është bërë një gosti shum e madhe. Mbreti dha urdhër të festohej në gjith mbretërin e tija. Kush të dëshiroj, tha ai, mund të vijë e ta festoj këtu në pallatin tim. Çdo gjë do të jetë e qerasur nga mua. Mbahet mënd, e ka ardhur gojë më gojë se, u bë një banket i madh, që nuk ishte parë asnjëherë. Muzika nuk pushoi shtatë ditë e shtatë netë. Kënga e vallja gjëmonte sa tundeshin malet. Atëherë është kërcyer për her të parë edhe vallja e shqipeve, që ka arritur deri në ditët tona!Të huajt kan bërë  shum luftë, për ta zhdukur e për ta mohuar, por asnjëherë nuk kan mundur!
Vitet kalonin dhe fëmijët e mbretit rriteshin e zbukuroheshin. Tanimë Trimi me Fisnikun ishin burrëruar dhe dukeshin më të hijshëm kur vishnin armët dhe hipnin nëpër kuaj.Edhe motra e tyre Diella, ishte zbukuruar e kishte hedhur shtat të bukur vashëror. Ajo ngjante me një zanë të vërtetë kur vishej me të bardha dhe vendoste kurorë lulesh në kokë. Flokët e saja e kalonin ndriçimin e arit, thoshin të vjetërit. Deri atëherë, ditët e lumtura nuk kishin të numuruar.
Kaluan disa  kohë dhe në pallatin e mbretit u paraqit një udhëtar, i lodhur e i këputur, nga rruga e gjatë.Ai ishte një djal i ri, gati në moshën e djemve të mbretit. Vinte pak më i zeshkët në fytyrë, me flokë të zes e të shtruar dhe në trup më i shkurtër. E fliste gjuhën e kësaj mbretërije, por tha se në mbretërin e tij flisnin edhe një gjuhë pak të ndryshme nga kjo, e cila sa po vinte, e po bëhej më e përdorëshme. Ai kërkoi të fliste me mbretin dhe njerzit e çuan menjëherë. 
Edhe këtë e thotë përalla, e tregojnë më të vjetërit dhe ne do vazhdojmë ta tregojmë. Ai djali udhëtar, i sapo ardhur që takoi mbretin, kishte dëgjuar për besën dhe për bujarin e mbretit ndaj kishte vendosur t'i kërkonte hapur një nder. Ai e sqaroi mbretin se kishte udhëtuar dit e natë, kishte kaptuar dete, male, lumenj e përrenj, gjersa arriti këtu. Nga mbretërija e tij ishte larguar sepse dikush i kishte rrëmbyer atë që ai dashuronte më shumë se jetën e tij. Nuk kishte më vënd për të në atë mbretëri.Ai i tha se nuk kishte parë asnjëherë një mbret kaq njerëzor dhe me gjykim të lartë.I tregoi se, mbreti i tij ishte cigun dhe i pa ngopur.Ai për çdo ditë jepte urdhëra për pushtime të reja. I përzinte të varfërit nga tokat e tyre.Ai mblidhte vetëm ar dhe vajza të bukura.Ai mbante të burgosura vajza si ylli i mëngjesit.Ai ishte një mbret pa mënt e pa zemër.Ç'mëndurija e tij nuk kishte kufij.Kur bërtiste ai, tundej gjithë pallati.Ai mendonte vetëm për vehten e tija dhe të gjithëve ua kishte me hile. Asnjërin nuk besonte as për këtë jetë, e as për atë jetë.Ngaqë kishte frikë kur të vdiste, kishte filluar të mendonte se si do mbyllej brënda varrit pa mundur dikush ta ç'varroste.Për këtë kishte mbledhur skllevër ngado, të punonin për të.
Mbreti rrinte dhe e dëgjonte me vëmëndje.Mbretëresha në krah të tij, nxirrte shpesh nganjë ofshamë mallëngjimi, nga tregimi i të ardhurit nga rruga e largët.
Tregimet e mija nuk mbarojnë, por nderi që do të kërkoj është ky; meqënse pashë, se ka edhe njerëz me zemër në këtë botë,ose më pranoni të jetoj e të shërbej në ushtrinë tuaj, ose vras vehten, sepse mbrapsht nuk kthehem më.
Mbreti mbasi e dëgjoj me vëmëndje, i tha të priste përgjigjen ditën e nesërme, të mendohej edhe një herë për hapin që do hidhte, sepse nuk mund të luhej me jetën dhe vendimi duhej të ishte jetik.Asnjë nuk është i tepërt në këtë jetë, e të gjith duhet ta jetojnë, pamvarsishtë, se jeta ka vështirësit e saja. "Kali i mirë provohet në të përpjeme", mbaje mënd këtë dhe "miku i mirë provohet në ditë të vështira".Kaq i tha mbreti dhe u largua, për ta lënë tjetërin të mendohej.
Ditën e nesërme e thirri vetë të huajin dhe e pyeti nëse ishte menduar.
- U mendova i nderuar mbret dhe jam i vendosur të mbaj fjalën që ju thashë dje.- Ju përgjigj i huaj.
- Atëherë mirëse erdhe! Të uroj fat dhe qofsh i lumtur këtej e tutje.Uroj të mos ndjehesh i vetmuar mes njerëzve beharë  të kësaj mbretërije.
Që nga ajo ditë kaluan disa vite. I huaj u bë si i shtëpisë. Zuri shoqëri dhe nderohej për zgjuarësi e trimëri. Nuk ngelej mbrapa dhe fjalën e dhënë e mbante.Ishte gjithmon i pa përtuar e punëtor.
Vitet binin edhe ndryshimet në shoqërin e fëmijve të mbretit. Mjaftë udhëtar vinin e kërkonin miqësi herë për njërin e herë për tjetërin djalë. Dikush thoshte se njihte një lule të bukur, e cila do mbushte me aromë të mirë tërë mbretërinë.Dikush thoshte se njihte një zanë, e cila do lëshonte dritë kur të hynte në pallat. Dikush kërkonte vajzën për një bir mbreti, për një kalorës të zotin, për një bir divi, i cili vetëm me një lëvizje të vetullave e mposhtëte kundërshtarin.
Të tregoshë e të përshkruash se si u njohën, se si dhanë fjalën, se si lidhën zemrat që të dy djemtë e mbretit, kjo është një përrallë më vehte.Është një histori kaq e bukur, saqë nuk ngopesh ta dëgjosh, nuk ndien të ngopur, nga ai tregim magjik. Por jo më pak i bukur është tregimi, për njohjen e vajzës së mbretit dhe që për herë të parë vendosim ta tregojmë, me lejen e vetë princeshës dhe të mbretëreshës.
Një ditë prej ditësh...! Ditë e bukur behari...! Gjinkallat zhurmonin, e dielli shkëlqente si asnjëherë tjetër!Fëmijët e mbretit kishin shkuar në lumin e madh, që shkonte në rrëzë të kodrës, mbi të cilën ishte ngritur pallati i madh.Kodër i thënçin,sepse nuk ishte as 300 - 500 këmbë lartësija më e madhe që nga lumi.Me shoqërin e disa oborrtarëve, shkonte me ta edhe i Huaj. Kështu e thotë përralla, mbase kurrë nuk ja mësuan emrin ose, ai që ndërtoi përrallën nuk na e thotë, por dimë se për një kohë mjaft të gjatë, atë kështu e thërrisnin. Mbase ngaqë ishte i pari i huaj që mbahet mënd, të ketë ardhur, apo të ketë sjellë ndryshime në mbretërin e shqiponjave, siç nisën ta thërrisnin më pas, e që sot e kësaj dite gëzon këtë emër.Sido që të jetë përralla na thotë të ndjekim vazhdimin e saj, sepse ka diçka të bukur për të na treguar.I huaj na ishte veç gjuetar edhe një notar e peshkatar i zoti. Ai thoshte se ishte rritur me ujin, sepse mbretërija e tij rrethohej nga të katër anët me ujë.Uji i pëlqente shumë edhe Diellës, ndaj ajo shpesh futej nëpër guva nënujore dhe me një shtizë me majë të mprehtë në dorën e saj vriste ndonjë peshk, të cilët ishin mjaft të shijshëm të pjekur, e të shoqëruar me lëng qershije e rrushi, që ja kalonte mjaltit.Kështu bëri dhe atë ditë Diella. Ta kishte ënda ta shikoje kur zhytej, atë trup të bukur, si ndonjë delfin. Ishte e shkathët dhe i çante në drejtim të kundërt dallgët e lumit. Diella ishte vetëm shtatëmbëdhjet vjeçe, por format e trupit të saj linin pa mënd cilindo mashkull e femër që e shikonte.U zhyt në një guvë si zakonisht dhe të gjithë prisnin të shikonin ndonjë peshk të madh, por për çudi jo vetëm peshku, por edhe vetë Diella, po vononin të dilnin mbi ujë.Të gjithë u shqetësuan kur panë disa flluska ajëri të dilnin në sipërfaqe të ujit.Si i stërvitur që ishte në këto raste, i huaj nuk priti, por u zhyt në vëndin ku ishte zhytur Diella dhe mbas pak doli me të në krahë.Kur e panë kështu vëllezërit e Diellës, u hodhën ta merrnin dhe e nxuar me shpejtësi në breg të lumit, duke e falanderuar të huajin për aktin e tij fisnik.Ajo kishte pirë mjaft ujë, të cilin e detyruan ta nxirrte, duke e vënë përmbys mbi gju.Mbas pak erdhi në vehte dhe tregoi se ishte mpleksur keq në disa rrëngjishte, ku nuk mundi të çlirohej dhe e humbi toruan.Kush ishte që e ndihmoj ta gjenin ?- Pyeti kureshtare. I treguan se u hodh dhe e shpëtoi i Huaj. Ajo e falenderoi duke i shtërnguar dorën.Që nga ajo ditë shoqërija e tyre mori drejtim tjetër. Besa shlyhet me besë. Ndaj ata i shikoje më shpesh të shoqëruar.Ditët kalonin dhe i huaj ndiente se të gjithë e preferonin dhe e besonin.Mbrekullija e lumturisë së një njeriu është atëherë kur zemra e shokut rreh si e tij.
Vajza e donte pranë të huajin,ndaj e merrte gjatë shetitjeve, mbrëmjeve verore nëpër pyll. Koha ishte e ngrohtë dhe hëna ishte e plotë.
  Thonë se hëna e sapo dalë u bë ziliqare për bukurin e vajzës, ndaj i çoi një gjarrpër mbi një degë peme, në fund të së cilës vajza shkoi të këpusë një lule shum të bukur, e cila kishte mbirë e kundërmonte aromë të freskët.I Huaj që nuk ja ndante sytë, pa pritur e pa gjarrpërin në degë dhe me një hedhje të shpejtë e rrëmbeu vajzën me të majtën dhe me dorën e djathtë ja mbërtheu  kokën gjarpërit në degë të pemës, me thikën që mbante në brez.Vajza u hutua për një çast dhe shtangu me lulen në dorë, po kur e pa skenën, atëherë ashtu siç ishte në krahët e tij ,me gjith shpirt  e puthi të Huajin, si nuk kishte puthur kurrë në jetën e saj.
Thonë disa të tjerë se hëna e bëri si kurth, për t'u puthur ata të dy! Që ishin të përvëluar për atë puthje mjaltë, nga buzë, që vetëm flladi i ëmbël flinte mbi to!
Ashtu si flladi i ëmbël flë mbi buzë të pa fajshme, vazhdon përralla e gurgullon, si ujët e burimit në gushtë. Na ishte njëherë ...! Një herë e një kohë...! Kur bota ishte e lirë. Vërtet e lirë dhe e lumtur.... Na ishte...
Të lumtur, të qeshur, të gëzuar e të kapur dorë për dore shkuan të dy të rinjtë në pallat. Aty Diella u tregoi prindëve si ndodhi duke ju thënë se akoma atje ndodhej thika, ku është mbërthyer koka e gjarrpërit.Aty "I Huaj" deklaroi se ishte gati të bënte më shumë se sa kaq. Ishte gati të sakrifikonte edhe jetën e tij për Diellën e bukur dhe të dashur, sepse tanimë zëmra e tij i përkiste asaj.
- Marr guximin Madhëri të kërkoj dorën e bijës suaj, sepse një fuqi tjetër që unë nuk e di, i afroi zemrat tona!
Mbreti përsëri e dëgjoi të huajin me durim e përsëri i tha :
- Miku im më i mir është ai që më kërkon dorën e vajzës!Të respektoj edhe unë për çiltërsinë. Nesër do të kthej përgjigje.
Këto tha mbreti dhe për gjithë natën i la të rinjtë në ankthin e pritjes. Lumi që shkonte poshtë këmbëve të tyre fjeti, ata nuk fjetën atë natë.E kush nuk u jep të drejtë? Ah sikur të ishin të gjithë të lumtur, sa ata! 
- "Mendohu një natë dhe vepro të nesërmen"- thotë një fjal e urtë. Këtë e dinte shum mirë dhe e zbatonte me fanatizëm mbreti, për rastet kur ishin shum të rëndësishme për jetën.Ditën e nesërme u mblodh oborri mbretëror dhe të rinjtë erdhën gjith ankth. Sapo kishte ikur vesa nga trëndafilat. Kjo sipas të parëvet, ishte koha më e mirë kur dikush duhej të fillonte diskutimin e diçkaje serioze ose të merrje vendime serioze.
Të dy të rinjtë erdhën pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë përpara fronit mbretëror! Kuriozë e të pa fajshëm.Atë ditë shkëlqenin jo vetëm fytyrat e tyre por gjithë pallati.
 - Babai im i dashur : Pëveç mirënjohjes dhe dashurisë që ka për prindërit kjo zemra ime, më thotë se asgjë nuk do vendosë që të plagosë zemrën e prindit që e kam pasur dhe e kam të shënjtë. 
 Mbreti ngriti pak dorën, për të treguar se donte të fliste ai. Sytë e të gjithëve u përqëndruan tek ai. Kapi dorën e mbretëreshës dhe e mori midis duarve të tija. Pastaj me një zë të qartë, që ta dëgjonin të gjithë i tha së bijës këto fjalë:
- Bija ime ! Çdo gjë në jetë e ka një kuptim. E kam për detyrë, të mos mbyll sytë pa j'u dhënë një sqarim, që për ju fëmijët e mij, është një mësim. Edhe çdo veprim që bëjmë, e ka një arsye dhe një kuptim!Emrat që j'u kam vënë, nuk janë rastësi dhe të pa kuptimtë! Mendohuni dhe do ta zgjidhni.Janë ndienjat më njerëzore që kanë mbretëruar dhe do të jetojnë sa të jetë bota. Pa to, i gjithë fisi i jonë do të ishte i pa vlerë dhe nuk do jetonte dhe mbretëronte si deri më sotë.Ne si prindër një ditë e prisnim këtë ndryshim.Të tre emrat janë domethënës dhe secili ka cilësitë e veta. Emri që ti mban, shpreh shum gjëra. Dielli dhe drita e tij është fillimi i jetës që jetojmë. Pa dritë nuk ka jetë. Drita është ajo që i jep jetë gjithçkaje mbi tokë.Drita ndriçon mëndjet dhe zëmrat e çdo njeriu.Njerzit betohen " Për dritën e syve ". Të dua si sytë ndaj dëgjomë një fjalë.Tre gjëra duhet ti mbrosh e ti respektosh në jetë ; Prindërit ..., Vëndin ..., Gjuhën .Sepse vetëm me anë të gjuhës së nënës, njerzit komunikojnë, shprehin dëshirat dhe ndjenjat e tyre për cilindo! Shprehin mërzitjen dhe gëzimin! Shprehin urrejtjen dhe dashurinë! Dua që, kudo që të jeni dhe sado që të jetoni, asnjëherë të mos humbisni cilësitë, që ju përkasin. Janë cilësi që të falin miq, ashtu si miqësia me mbretërinë e Qiellit.Nuk jam kundër dëshirës dhe dashurisë së zëmrës tënde, po qe se ajo është e vendosur.Drita e qiellit dhe e tokës ndriçoftë zëmrat dhe mëndjet tuaja.
Kaqë tha mbreti dhe i dha të drejtën të Huajit, për të shprehur mendimin e tij.
- Jam i lumtur që fati më pruri këtu. Kujtoja se isha më fatkeqi, por është e kundërta. Do ti pakësoja vlerën po të shtoja më tepër nga ç'tha bija juaj.
Mbreti dha porositë të bëheshin gati për dasmën.Ishte dasma e parë që bënte mbreti. 
Ceremonija e dasmës ishte mjaft e madhe. Thonë se morën pjesë Dielli, Hëna dhe Toka  bashkë. Thonë se nëntë ditë resht, vinin krushqë e dasmorë, nga të gjitha anët e botës. Thonë, se vetëm ditën  kur Diella doli nuse,  u pi aq verë, sa mund të mbushje tre puse nga dymbëdhjet pashë të thellë. Për shtatë ditë të tjera mbas dasmës, nuk pushoi muzika!
Oh! Të mos harrojmë më të bukurën. Ç'ka hequr i huaj, kur u bë dhëndërr. As në ëndërr nuk e kishte parë, e nuk e dinte, se do rrihej, siç u rrah. Kur do hynte në odën e nuses, dasmorët ishin rreshtuar në dy rreshta, të gjatë sa balli i një ushtrie në fushën e luftës dhe ai duhej të kalonte në mes të tyre. I shkreti ai, nga të mbrohej më parë. Secili nga dasmorët duhej ta qëllonte patjetër njëherë me pëllëmbë. Kështu e kërkonte zakoni.Lëre pastaj disa të dehur që ja këpusnin me shkelma bythëve!I shkreti ai, kur hyri tek nusja! Nuk dinte çfar të mbante më përpara me dorë! Hyri me vrap dhe e mbylli shpejt derën pas tij. Por ! Ah ! Kur hyri brënda dhe pa Diellën të veshur me fustanin e nusërisë! I harroi të gjitha shkelmet e pëllëmbat! Ju dukë se, ishte futur në portën e parajsës së imagjinuar e treguar!Ajo, vërtet ja kishte vjedhur dritën diellit, që ishte futur brënda.
Ai sikur hyri në një kopësht trëndafilash. Diella e veshur me fustan të bardhë, qëndronte në këmbë, në mes të odës se stolisur me perde në ngjyrën e qiellit. Pranë saj ishte një shtrat i stolisur me lloj-lloj lulesh, e që kundërmonte aromë të këndëshme. Ajo akoma e mbante fytyrën të mbuluar , sipas zakonit dhe priste atë që do ta shtrinte në shtratin e nusërisë, t'ja hiqte mbulesën nga fytyra . I Huaj, ja ngriti duvakun ngadalë, duke shijuar gjithë bukurinë e asaj fytyre njomzake, që e kalonte vlerën e xhevaireve, vëthëve dhe gjerdanit me gurë të çmuar që zbukuronte qafën e saj. Në buzët e saj kishte çelur trëndafili më i bukur i botës. Ai nuk priti më, por e mori kokën e Diellës midis duarëve dhe e puthi. Disa thonë se ngriu ajo puthje në buzët e tyre ! Disa thonë se ishte e njëmijta herë që e puthte atë natë ! Por e vërteta është se, ata u gdhinë zgjuar duke u puthur dhe ajo ishte nata më e lumtur e tyre.
Kjo është një histori shum e bukur më vehte, po sotë nuk qëndrojmë atje. Do shohim e do ecim më shpejt se koha, më shpejt se vitet, më shpejt se drita.
Vitet kalonin dhe ndryshime erdhën edhe në jetën e djemve të mbretit. Ata u martuan e bënë nga një vatër fëmijë sejcili. Mreti nuk la asnjërin nga fëmijët me kokë mënjanë. Të treve u dha atë pjesë të mbretërisë që u takonte. U ndërtoj nga një pallat më vehte dhe u tha që secili  të shikonte pronat e tij, ti shtonte e ti begatonte më shumë. Të mos kishin pakënaqësira me njëri-tjetërin e të mos grindeshin kurrë. Të kishin kujdes e të mos dëgjonin ndonjë tjetër, shok, mik, apo të huaj, cilindo qoftë, të mos e lejonin të fuste zilinë ndërmjet tyre! Sepse zilija dhe ambicja e keqe pillnin grindjen, sherrin, përçarjen, mërinë, e plotë të këqija të tjera si këto. Kjo botë ka vënd për të gjithë njerzit me zemër, por kurrë nuk ka vënd, e nuk nxë, xhelozinë, e mërinë e sëmurë !

----------


## KaLajsi

Vertet shum legjend interesante edhe e bukur  .

----------


## Erlebnisse

Une  e kisha lexuar edhe me perpara kete legjende e me pelqen shume jo vetem si perralle, por dhe per ndjenjen e krenarise qe ngjall edhe per nje cast tek mua per te qenit shqipetar e per karakteristikat qe kemi si shqiponja-njerez qe jemi (ne karakter kuptohet).

----------


## DI_ANA

Nga Kolec TRABOINI

Shprehja "Më je mbyllur brenda si Oso Kuka" përdoret në zhargonin e bisedave të përditshme kur komunikon me një njeri, që ke kohë që nuk e ke parë, a që rri brenda në shtëpi për të studiuar dhe del disi rrallë në shoqëri.
Në fakt shprehja nuk është krejt e saktë, sepse kujtdo që i thuhet nuk është as në kushtet, as në qëllimin e "mbylljes" si Oso Kuka. Për ta kuptuar se jo çdo mbyllje në shtëpi, në zyrë, konvikt a sallë studimi, është e ngjashme me mbylljen në Kullë të Vraninës të Oso Kukës me djemtë e tjerë shkodranë, le t'ju sjellim në kujtesë ngjarjen:



Ishte koha e perandorisë turke. Malazezët që kishin shtetin dhe mbretërinë e tyre të dalë pas traktatit të Shën Stefanit në mbarim të luftës rusoturke, kërkonin pushtimin e territoreve nën Perandorinë Otomane, të cilat në të vërtetë ishin toka shqiptare. Në maj të vitit 1862, forcat malazeze nisën sulmet në Malësi të Shkodrës por u thyen nga malësorët e Hotit dhe të Grudës. Një muaj më vonë, forca të shumta ushtarake të Malit te Zi, sulmuan ishullin e Vraninës. Për të mbrojtur pikën kufitare të Vraninës, që është në anën veriore të Liqenit të Shkodrës, dolën vullnetarë nga Rinia Shkodrane. Ndër këto ishte dhe i riu nga qyteti i Shkodrës Oso Kuka.
Detyra e grupit të tij prej 24 vetash ishte të mbronin Kullën e Vraninës, që ishte dhe postë kufitare, që ndante shtetin malazez me perandorinë otomane. U zhvilluan luftime të shumta, në mes grupit të djelmoshave shkodranë të komanduar nga Oso Kuka dhe ushtarëve të shumtë malazezë. Oso Kuka me shokët e vet rezistoi gjatë, mirëpo sulmuesit malazezë ishin të shumtë, dhe vendosën ta marrin me çdo kusht Vraninën.
Oso Kukës po i vriteshin bashkëluftëtarët e vet një e nga një dhe ndihma nga qyteti i Shkodrës po vononin të vinin. Në momentet e fundit, kur malazezët mendonin se kulla do të dorëzohej, sepse ishin vrarë pothuaj të gjithë mbrojtësit, Oso Kuka me dy-tre shkokët e mbetur akoma gjallë, megjithëse me trupin plagë, vendosin të mos dorëzohen të gjallë në duart e armikut.
Mbledhin të gjitha fuçitë e barotit në një vend të kullës dhe ndenjën në pritje të sulmit vendimtar të armiqve. Kur ushtaret malazezë menduan se shqiptaret ishin vrarë të gjithë, dhe i u afruan kullës me dëshirën kush më parë të hynte brenda për të vendosur flamurin malazez në majë të kullës, Oso Kuka i gatshëm me pishtar në dorë, i vuri flakën fuçive të barotit. Kulla u hodh në erë bashkë me rrethuesit dhe mbrojtësit. U dëgjua një shpërthim i tmerrshëm.
Jehona e kësaj ngjarjeje shumë shpejt u përcoll në Shkodër e në Podgoricë - kryeqyteti i Malit te Zi. Ishin vrarë të 24 djelmoshat shkodranë në kohën më të bukur të jetës së tyre, por e kishin shpaguar veten, duke vrarë me qindra armiq që u dogjën e u përvëluan në ekstazën e fitores, që u kthye në një tragjedi, e cila edhe sot e kësaj dite kujtohet me hidhërim në Mal të Zi.
Nenat shkodrane e rapsodët e Malësisë së Shkodrës, trimërinë e Oso Kukës e kënduan në këngë trimërie, që edhe sot e kësaj dite dëgjohen me admirim nga i gjithë populli shqiptar. Oso Kuka shumë shpejt u kthye në simbol trimërie e vetëmohimi për mbrojtjen e trojeve shqiptare, që mizorisht u pushtuan nga fqinjët tanë ballkanikë, dhe shëmbëllesa e tij ishte e gjallë e frymëzuese edhe në zjarrin e luftës për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe me pas.
Ndër shkrimtarët që është frymëzuar më shumë nga akti vetëmohues i Oso Kukës është Atë Gjergj Fishta, i cili në kryeveprën e tij "Lahuta e Malcis" i kushton katër prej tridhjete këngëve të librit: Oso Kuka, Preja, Vranina, dhe Deka.

----------


## DI_ANA

Rozafa


Krenare ngrihet mbi Bunën e gjerë dhe mbi qytetin e Shkodrës kështjella e lashtë e Rozafatit.Kur është hedhur guri i parë i në themelet e kësaj kështjelle? S'dihet . Historia e saj humbet në mjegullën e lashtësisë ilire, banorëve të mocëm të kësaj mënge. Një gjë dihet mirë e qartë ; atë e kanë pasur dikur labeatët dhe pastaj Ardianët, që ishin fise të forta ilire.Në atë kohë tërë bregu i këtejshëm i Adriatikut, gjer në Tergesten e bujshme apo Triesten e ditëve tona, ishte breg ilir. Më vonë u derdhën këtej romakët pastaj sllavët, normanët, venetikët turqit e shumë popuj të tjerë të huaj. Gjatë shekujve ata krepat e thatë nën muret e Rozafatit, si dhe vetë muret e kështjellës , janë lagur me përrenj gjaku të atyre që e kanë sulmuar dhe atyre që e kanë mbrojtur. Të huajt erdhën dhe shkuan kurse populli ynë mbeti ngulur në këtë tokë ilire.Ndërtimi i Rozafatit ka një gojëdhënë të bukur por dhe të hidhur që ka ardhur nga lashtësia deri në ditët tona. Ja c'thotë kjo gojëdhënë.........


I ra mjegulla Bunës dhe e mbuloi të tërë . Kjo mjegull mbeti aty tre ditë e tre netë . Pas tri ditësh e tri
netësh fryu një erë e hollë dhe e lartoi mjegullën. E lartoi dhe e shpuri gjer në kodrën e Valdanuzit. Aty majë kodrës punonin tre vëllezër. Ndërtonin një kështjellë. Murin që e bënin ditën u prishej natën dhe kështu nuk e lartonin dot . Na shkon aty një plak i mirë.
- Puna e mbarë , o tre vëllezër.
- Të mbarë paç o plak i mirë . Po ku e sheh ti të mbarën tonë.
Ditën punojmë , natën prishet . A di të na thuash një fjalë të mirë .
C'të bëjmë që të nbajmë muret në këmbë ?
- Unë di - u thotë plaku - po e kam për mëkat tua them .
- Atë mëkatë hidhe mbi kryet tona , se ne duam që ta qëndrojmë më këmbë këtë kështjellë..
Plaku i mirë mendohet e pyet :
- A jeni të martuar o trima ? A i keni ju të tre vashat tuaja ?
- Të martuar jemi - i thonë ata - edhe të tre i kemi vashat tona.
Na thuaj pra ç'të bëjmë që ta qëndrojmë këtë kështjellë ?
- Në doni ta qëndroni , lidhuni me besa besë : vashave mos u rrëfeni , në shtëpi mos kuvendoni për fjalët që do t'u them unë . Atë nga të tri kunatat që do të vijë nesër t'ju sjellë bukën , t'a merrni e t'a muroni të gjallë në mur të kështjellës . Atëherë keni për ta parë se muri do t'u zërë vend e do t'u qëndrojë për jetë e mot.
Tha kështu plaku , pastaj shkoi ; tani u pa , pastaj s'u pa.
Vaj !
Vëllai i madh e shkeli besën e fjalën : ia tregoi të gjitha vashës së vet kështu e kështu , i tha të mos
vinte atje të nesërmen . Edhe i mesmi e shkeli besën e fjalën : ia tregoi të gjitha vashës së vet . Vetëm i vogli e mbajti besën , fjalën : nuk kuvendoi në shtëpi , nuk i tha gjë vashës së vet .
Në mëngjes ata të tre ngrihen shpejt e shkojnë në punë . Cekanët godasin , gurët coptohen , zemrat rrahin , muret lartohen...
Në shtëpi nëna e djemve s'di gjë . I thotë së madhes:
- Moj nuse e madhe , mjeshtrit duan bukë e ujë ; duan kungullin me verë.
Nusja e madhe ia kthen:
- Besa nënë , sot s'mund të shkoj se jam sëmurë.
Kthehet i thotë së mesmes:
- Moj nuse e mesme , mjeshtrit duan bukë e ujë : duan kungullin me verë.
- Besa nënë , sot s'vete , se do shkoj tek fisi për të bujtur.
- Nëna e djemve i kthehet nuses së vogël .
- Moj nuse e vogël...
Nusja e vogël brof në këmbë:
- Urdhëro zonja nënë !
- Mjeshtërit duan bukë e ujë; duan kungullin me verë.
- Besa nënë unë shkoj , po e kam djalin të vogël. Druhem se do gji të pijë e qan.
- Nisu , shko se djalin ta shikojmë ne e s'ta lëmë të qajë - , i thonë të kunatat.
Ngrihet e vogla, e mira, merr bukë e ujë, merr kungullin me verë, puth djalin e vogël në të dy faqet,
niset e bie në Kazenë; që aty ngjit kodrën e Vladanuzit, i afrohet vendit tek punojnë të tre mjeshtrit: dy të kunetërit dhe i shoqi.
- Puna mbarë , o mjeshtër !
Po c'është kështu? Cekanët ndalen e s'godasin, po zemrat rrahin fort e fort. Fytyrat zbehen. Kur e sheh i vogli të shoqen, hedh cekanin nga dora, malkon gurin e murin.
E shoqja i thotë:
- Cke ti im zot ? Pse mallkon gurin e murin ?
Hidhet kunati i madh:
- Ti paske lindur në ditë të zezë , moj kunata jonë . Ne e kemi bërë me fjalë të t'murojmë të gjallë në mur të kështjellës.
- Shëndoshë ju o tim kunetër. Po unë do t'ju lë një porosi:
kur të më muroni në mur, synë e djathë të ma lini jashtë, dorën e djathtë të ma lini jashtë, gjirin e djathtë të ma lini jashtë. Se djalin e kam të vogël. Kur të nisë të qajë - me njërin sy do ta shikoj , me njërën dorë do ta ledhatoj, me njërën këmbë do ti tund djepin e njërin gji do t'ia jap të pijë. Gjiri im u muroftë, kështjella qëndroftë, djali im u trimëroftë, u bëft mbret e mbretëroftë !
Ata e marrin nusen e vogël dhe e murojnë në themel të kështjellës. Dhe muret ngrihen, lartohen nuk shemben më si më parë. Po reth tyre gurët janë dhe sot të lagur e të myshtë, sepse vazhdojnë të pikojnë lotët e nënës për birin e saj...
Dhe i biri u rrit , luftoi e trimëroi .

----------


## DI_ANA

Ymer Agë Ulqini





YMER AGË Ulqini ishte djalë në lule të moshës. Të sotmen u martua të nesërmen i erdhi kartë nga mbreti: "Ti Ymer agë Ulqini të nisesh e të shkosh në luftë se po na sulmon armiku ... "Kjo kartë ishte e zezë, e hidhur se ndante trimin nga vasha. Po Ymer Aga ishte ushtar nuk e bëntë fjalën dysh. U ngrit, shaloi balashin, ngjeshi armët, shkoi u la shëndenë miqve, shokëve, nënës e atit, pastaj vajti e ia tha vashës: Moj vasha ime, mua më dërgon mbreti fjalë të shkoj në luftë e duhet të nisem.


- Merrmë dhe mua me ty Ymer Agë -, i thotë vasha.
- Jo vashë nuk të marr dot, se atje i thonë luftë e lufta është për burrat. Unë dua të më japësh besën se nuk do të martohesh e do më presësh derisa të kthehem.
Më thuaj sa do të më presësh ti mua moj vasha ime ?
- Do të të pres nëntë ditë
- Nëntë ditë janë pak moj vashë, udha ime është e gjatë dhe lufta është e gjatë, se kjo luftë bëhet në dhe të largët. Në më do siç të dua të më presësh nëntë vjet e nëntë ditë. Si të shkojnë të nëntë vjetët e të nëntë ditët e unë të mos kthehem ti vashë martohu e trashëgohu se kështu qënka thënë, atëherë unë s'do të jem gjallë.
Vasha psherëtiu
- Mirë Ymer Agë do të të pres nëtë vjet e nëntë ditë.
Kështu e lidhën fjalën ata të dy. Ai të shkojë në luftë, ajo të presë nëntë vjet e nëntë ditë. Ymer Aga i la shëndenë vashës, i hipi balashit e shkoi me zemër të ngrohtë në luftë. Kali ikte e linte prapa një re pluhuri që ngrihej në udhë. Kalorësi nxitonte të arrinte sa më shpejt në luftë. Trim ishte Ymer Agë Ulqini por armiku ishte i madh e i shumtë. Që në përpjekjen e parë të tij iu turrën mizëri kalorësish
të veshur me hekur. E qarkuan dhe e qëlluan me shpatë, Ymer Aga luftoi si burrë, shtriu përdhe shumë burra, plagosi shumë të tjerë po në luftë e sipër i vranë balashin. Sa ia vranë balashin Ymer Aga luftoi në këmbë gjersa iu thye shpata. E zunë rob e hodhën në burg brenda në kështjellë. Qarkuan nga të katër anët me gurë mure të lartë dhe e mbajtën derë për nder se kishte qënë trim dhe trimi nderohet kudo. Aty në dhe të huaj në burg shkojnë ditët e bëhen javë, shkojnë javët e bëhen muaj, shkojnë muajt e bëhen vjetë. Një dy, tre, më shumë...
Mirëpo Ymer Agë Ulqini e ka zemrën të ngrohtë sepse vasha i ka dhënë fjalën ta presë në shtëpi nëntë vjet e nëntë ditë. Ai ha bukë, pi verë, qesh, ju jep zemër shokëve i bie ciftelisë. Dëgjon bija e mbretit të huaj e çuditet.
C'është ky njeri - thotë - që s'tutet se është burg brenda në burgun e kështjellës.
- Eshtë Ymer Agë Ulqini - i thonë.
- Të fortë e paska zemrën.
- Të fortë e të ngrohtë se është shqiptar, me fjalën e tij e me këngën e tij i forcon e i ngroh edhe të tjerët, shokët. Po në të vërtetë Ymer Aga e ka zemrën të ngrohtë e syrin zjarr. Pret që mbreti i tij të dërgojë shpërlblesë, ose shkëmbesë që ta lirojë. "Domosdo" - thotë Ymer Aga - "mbreti do të dërgojë të më lirojë se unë kam luftuar kaq vjet për të. Ia kam dëgjuar gjithnjë fjalën, ku më ka dërguar kam vajtur, ku ka dashur kam luftuar..."
Po Ymer Aga nuk di se mbretërit i harrojnë njerëzit që u kanë bërë shërbime. Edhe mbreti i tij e ka harruar fare. Atij si bëhet vonë se ka e s'ka Ymer Aga në këtë botë. Se Ymer Agën e pret vasha në shtëpi, se Ymer Aga kalbet në burg. Mbreti bën kokrrën e qejfit në sarajet mëdha buzë detit, ha e pi e ndërron gratë, dërgon të tjerë në luftë që të vriten e të bien rob. Hajde, hajde na shkojnë të nëntë vjetët. Afrohet dita e zezë. Pas nëntë ditësh do të martohet vasha e Ymer Agës, siç e kishin lidhur fjalën bashkë. Atëherë Ymer Agës i ftohet zemra, i shuhet syri, nuk ha më bukë, nuk pi më verë, nuk i bie ciftelisë . Cuditen gjithë shokët e pyesin çka e pse rri i mekur . Ai nuk përgjigjet , qëndron në heshtje kokëvarur i pikëlluar. E bija e mbretit që s'ia dëgjon më këngën pyet njerëzit:
- C'ka Ymer Aga që s'po i ndihet zëri ?
Ymer Aga i thonë - ka ditë që s'po ha e s'po pi, s'po vë gjumë në sy e s'po i bie ciftelisë.
- Ma thërrisni këtu Ymer Agën!
I vete Ymer Aga së bijës së mbretit.
- C'ke ti Ymer agë ? - e pyet e bija e mbretit . Pse s'ha bukë e pse s'pi verë, pse si bie ciftelisë.
Ymer Aga pëshon e ia kthen:
- Nuk ha dot e nuk pi dot, moj bijë e mbretit, as ciftelisë nuk i bie dot. Kam parë një ëndërr të keqe.
- C'ëndër ke parë Ymer Agë?
- Kam parë shtëpinë të nxirë e të shembur, babanë të vdekur e të harruar, nënën gjallë por të verbuar. Edhe kam parë se vasha ime po martohet. Unë veç një natë kam ndenjur martuar me vashën time, të nesërmen më erdhi kartë të nisem për luftë. U nisa, luftova e rashë rob. Ne kemi bërë me besa besë që vasha të më presë nëntë vjet e nëntë ditë. Si të shkojnë nëntë vjetët e nëntë ditët ajo të martohet e trashëgohet. Të nëntë vjetët shkuan, tani po shkojnë dhe të nëntë vitet. Të falem moj bijë e mbretit, a nuk i thua babait të më lëshojë për ca ditë, të shkoj në shtëpi sa të flas me vashën e pastaj të khehem prapë në burg.
- I them Ymer Agë por im atë, mbreti, kërkon nëntë qese aspra që të lëshojë.
- E ku ti gjej unë këto nëntë qese moj bijë e mbretit.
Unë kam nëntë vjet që jam rob i zënë ...
- C'më lë ti peng mua o Ymer Agë që të të lë të shkosh ?
- Të le besën time o bijë e mbretit .
E bija e mbretit e di se Ymer Aga është shqiptar dhe se shqiptari vdes dhe nuk e shkel besën. i Thotë:
- Ngrihu Ymer Agë, shalo kalë dorinë e për tri ditë arri në Ulqin.
Shokët e Ymer Agës fillojnë e qajnë:
- Mjerë ne Ymer Agë po shkon e na le vetëm!
Ymer Aga kthehet e u thotë:
- C'keni o shokë që po qani? Në qofsha gjallë do kthehem prapë. Këtu një orë e më parë do presim bashkë si ta kemi të thënë. Të mirëmbetshi.
- Udhë e mbarë Ymer Agë, dalsh faqebardhë!
Shalon ai shpejt kalë dorinë, i hip e merr vrapin drejt për në Ulqin. Kali ikën si shigjetë , lë pas një
vrazhdë pluhuri që ngrihet lart. Mbetën prapa male e fusha, dalin përpara male të tjera, fusha të tjera.
Vrapo dori që të arrijmë të bukurën përpara se të martohet. Ik e ik e ditë e natë me shkumë të kuqe në gojë ... Doriu është i këputur, Ymer Aga është i drobitur. Veshët i buçasin por të dy shkojnë e
shkojnë ... Për tri ditë e tri net shkojnë në vend. E ja tek zbardh Ulqini i bukur shqiptar, buzë detit
tonë . Ah, Ulqin, Ulqin tërë jetën të kam pasur në zemër. Nëntë vjet të kam parë natë përnatë në ëndërr. Nëntë vjet kam dashur që të puth dheun. Valët thyhen njëra pas tjetrës në breg. Era fryn e fortë. Përsipër fluturojnë pulëbardhat... Ja tek nxin shtëpia e Ymer Agës. Ai shikon si nëpër gjumë. Jam a s'jam këtu, i është tharë gjuha për një pikë ujë. Qëndron në një krua që të lahet e të pijë, aty gjen të ëmën plakë. Ai e njeh ajo se njeh.
- Mirë se të gjej o e mira nënë!
- Mirë se vjen o rob i zënë!
- Ku më di ti se jam rob i zënë?!
- Nga flokët e gjata që të varen supeve. Nga na vjen ti o rob i zënë?
- Vij nga ajo e zeza Spanjë!
- A mos e ke parë Ymer Agën tim? A mos ke dëgjuar ndonjë fjalë për të? E kam parë sot e tri javë moj e mira nënë. Ymer Aga u vra, vetë e lava, vetë e qava e të shtatëzën ia ndava. Plaka nis vajin e vajton, Ymer Aga e bën zemrën gur e nuk i rrëfen të vërtetën. i thotë:
- C'jan ata njerëz që nxijnë tej moj e mira nënë? C'janë këta topa që po bien kodrave?
- Janë krushqit e atij qenit Veli Pashës që kanë marrë nusen e po shpien në shtëpi. Topat që bien janë topat e dasmës.
- C'nuse kanë marrë moj e mira nënë?
- Nusen e tim biri , të Ymer Agës ...
Ymer Aga i bie kalit e u del krushqve përpara.
- Mirë se ju gjej o krushq dasmorë
- Mirë se vjen , o rob i zënë. Nga na vjen ti , o rob i zënë?
- Nga ajo e zeza Spanjë
- A mos e ke parë Ymer Agën apo mos ke dëgjuar ndonjë fjalë për të?
- Kam tri javë që e kam parë. Ymer Aga u vra. Vetë e lava e vetë e qava e të shtazan ia ndava.
Krushqit gëzohen, qeshin; nusja qan nën duvak ...
Ymer Aga hidhet e thotë:
O krush o dasmorë! Ymer Aga më ka lënë një amanet: t'i them nja dy fjalë kësaj vashe.
- Thuj tri e sa të dush, o rob i zënë
Ymer Aga i afrohet koçisë dhe pyet nusen:
- A e njeh Ymer Agën, moj vashë?
- Si ta njoh e mjera unë e mjera nje natë të fjetur, nëntë vjet pa pjekur .. Ajo e zeza nënë me pat thënë se ka një shenjë në llërën e djathtë, që ia ka kafshuar kali Ymer Aga përvesh llërën e djathtë e i tregon shenjën. Nusja e njeh, gëzohet. I zbret koçisë, hedh mbi krye duvakun e nusërisë e u thotë krushqeve:
- udhë e mbarë, o krush bujarë, se unë po marr burrin e parë! Ky është Ymer Aga im. Burrë e kisha e burrë e kam për jetë e mot!
Ymer Aga e hedh në vithe të doriut edhe shkon drejt në shtëpi. Kthehet pastaj edhe sjell nënën.
Të nesërmen i hip prapë doriut edhe merr udhën e Spanjës. "Ti, dori, të më zbardhesh faqen, se i kam dhënë fjalën bijës së mbretit! "Ulqini i bukur shqiptar mbetet persëri prapa. Kali vrapon ditë e natë...
Po ç'na ndodh andej, në atë të zëzë Spanjë? Mbreti se dëgjon e se sheh Ymer Agën. Pyet e i thonë se Ymer Agën e ka lëshuar e bija që të kthehet në vendin e vet. Ai thërret sakaq të bijën e i shfyen:
- ç'u bë Ymer Aga robi ?
- E lëshova unë o im atë, që të takohet me vashën e tij se do t'ia merrte dikush tjetër. Më dha besën: për tri ditë vjen prapë. Sot mbarojnë të tri ditët e do të kthehet. mbreti zemërohet.
- Jo të gënjeu nuk do të kthehet!
Jep urdhër t'i presin kokën së bijës në krye të shkallëve.
Prit o im atë, gjersa të ngryset, se Ymer Aga do të kthehet medeomos. Ai se shkel besën
- Jo, kush shkon nuk vjen prapë. Është si zogu i kuvlisë: posa ia hape, iku...
Do të kthehet se me ka dhënë besën.
- Besa është një fjalë, dhe fjalën e merr era. Atë e shkelin dhe mretërit.
- Mbretërit e shkelin, Ymer Agë shqiptari nuk e shkel, o im atë... Në atë çast dukej tej një kalorës që vjen vrapë, duke lënë mbrapa një fashë pluhuri. Sa të mbyllesh e të hapësh sytë, kalorësi hyn në portë të kështjellës. I zbret kalit të shkumëzuar dhe i falet së bijës së mbretit:
- Rrofsh e qofsh, moj bij' e mbretit! e mbajta besën. Unë vajta e u ktheva. Rob isha, rob jam prapë.
Mbreti e shikon i çuditur nga kryet e shkallëve e thotë
- Ymer Ago shqiptar , ti paske qënë me të vertetë burrë i besës! Të lumtë!
pastaj kthehet e u jep urdhër rojeve:
Ymer Agën ta lironi të shkojë ku të dojë. Burrë qënka e burrë qoftë! Lëshoni dhe të nëntë shokët që ka.

----------


## DI_ANA

Gjergj Elez Alia

Trim mbi trima kishte qënë gjithmonë Gjergj ElezAlia. Vjetë e vjet ai i kishte dal zot truallit të të parëve, ia kish mbrojtur nderin .Kish luftuar me topuz
e shpatë kundër armiqve të derdhur këtej nga deti e nga toka për të shkelur vendin, për t'a dhunuar e zhveshur. Dhe të gjithë këta armiq Gjergj Elez Alia i kish shtrirë përtokë pa frymë. Por në luftrat e shumta me dhunonjës të shumtë trimi ynë kishte marrë nëntë plagë në shtat dhe tani kishte nëntë vjet që dergjej në kullë. Atë e kishin harruar të gjithë dhe e kishin lënë në dorë të fatit. Nuk e kishte harruar vetëm e motra që i rrinte ditë e natë mbi krye. I lante plagët me ujët e gurrës nëntë vjece, ia shpëlante me lotët e syve të saj, i terte gjakun me flokët e ballit; shtatin ia lidhte me shamitë e nënës, ia hijshonte me petka e moçme të tatës; armët e brezit ia rendiste mbi krye. Sepse kur i shihte armët pranë, bacë Gjergji e ndjente zemrën ende të ngrohtë, i ngjallej një fill shprese. Ai i duronte si burrë dhembjet e plagëve kur i ndërronte motra shtatin.Vetëm një dhembje nuk e duronte dot Gjergji. Dhembjen për motrën e dashur të varrosur së gjalli pranë tij, në kullën e lartë, që t'i mjekonte plagët, të përkujdeseshe për të. Kjo dhembje e shtrinte Gjergjin si të vdekur, pa frymë. E motra e Gjergjit s'kish patur kurë çaste gëzimi. Ndërsa shoqet e saj gëzonin të ritë e tyre, kishin dashuruar, ishin martuar kishin lindur fëmijë, ajo rrinte gjithnjë mbyllur në kullë pranë Gjergjit të sëmurë.
Kështu kaluan të nëntë vjetët. Vitin e nëntë u hap e mori dhenë fjala gjëmëmadhe se kish dalë nga deti një bajloz i zi, trim i fortë e i prapë, më i lig nga gjithë bajlozët e tjerë që kishin shkelur gjer atëherë truallin tonë. Ky bajloz i prapë i kishte hedhur vendit një rreng të rëndë; çdo derë ti jepte një dash të pjekur, çdo vatër ti dërgonte një vashë të njomë Bajlozi vriste ditë për ditë, digjte javë për javë një krahinë. Kishte vrarë aq kreshnikë sa tani askush s' kish zemër t'i dilte përpara e t'i priste hovin, sepse topuzi i tij ishte shumë i rëndë, shpata e tij ishte shumë e mprehtë dhe shigjeta e tij përshkonte tej e tej trupin e kreshnikut. Kështu tërë vendi lëndonte nën thundrën e tij.
Gjergj Elez Alia s'dinte gjë; ai dergjej në shtrat si i vdekur e i pakallur në varr. Askush nuk vinte t'i qante brengën e ti kërkonte ndihmë sepse e dinin se s'kishte forcë as të dilte tek pragu i derës. Kur i erdhi rradha shtëpisë së Gjergjit që t'i jepte Bajlozit haraçin, dashin e pjekur dhe motrën, kjo, motra, qau me lot dhe u ankua dhe nëmi
- O vëlla , po qysh na harroi neve vdekja e s'na mori
Nëna e tata kalben të vdekur nën blir.
Shtati i vëllait kalbet së gjalli brenda në shtëpi.
Shtati i motrës do të bjerë në duart e balozit të zi ...
Pse vallë nuk shëmbet kjo kullë të na zërë brenda të vdekur ?
Pse s'bëhet gërmadhë kjo shtëpia jonë ?
Vdekja është më e ëmbël moj e zeza nënë se sa jeta pa nder.
Atëherë Gjergji u zgjua, shikoi përreth e s'dinte ç'kishte ndodhur. Kish ndjerë që i ishte lagur fytyra dhe kish pandehur se kulla i ishte rrënuar aq shumë sa ia shtinte shiun brenda. Zemra iu bë copë, shikoi motrën; dy vija lotësh ia përshkuan faqet e tretura. Dhe nga pikëllimi mallkoi kullën;
- Hej, u nxifsh moj kulla ime! Të mbuloftë
fund e krye lemashku. Paç banorë brevën e gjarprit!
Si më lëshove ti kaq shpejt pikat e shiut brenda në shtrat ?
Motra ia fshiu me dorë të dredhur lotët e i tha:
- Jo, more vëlla, nuk bie shi përjashta e nuk pikonçatia e kullës.
Ty të kanë lodhur fort plagët e shtatit dhe shkretia,
prandaj s'di ç'flet; sytë e mi pikojnë lot vëlla !
Atëherë Gjergji i shtrëngoi dorën me atë pëllëmbën e thatë, i lëmoi ëmbël fytyrën, e shikoi me ata sytë e mallit dhe i foli me zjarr, si nuk kish folur kurrë:
- Pse qan moj motër ? Pse ma thyen kaq shumë zemrën ?
Shtati im ka nëntë vjet që po kalbet së gjalli.
Në këta nëntë vjet Gjergji yt s'ka pasur kurrë pushim e
ka fërfëlluar gjithnjë si ai gjethi i ahut në faqe të shullërit.
Vallë a s'ke pasur të hash e të pish në këta nëtë vjet ?
A s'të ka mbajtur ty vëllai me të veshur e të mbathur ?
A të ka rënduar ndonjëherë me fjalë ?
Apo tu mërzit vëllai dhe të ka lindur dëshira të martohesh e ta braktisësh ?
Atëherë motra, ia mori dorën, ia vuri mbi ballin e saj dhe iu përgjigj bukur:
- Oh vëlla ! Kaq shumë të paska mërzitur vuajtja që më flet kështu ?
Hyfsha gjallë nën dhè në më shkon mendja për t'u martuar.
të ngrënë e të pirë kam patur mjaft vëlla.
Edhe të veshur e të mbathur kam pasur mjaft,
Kurrë s'më ke rënduar me fjalë si sot.
Unë ty të kam tatë, ty të kam vëlla.
Po sot bacë Gjergji dua të qaj një brengë të madhe.
Si nuk t'u përkëmb vallë shtati në këta nëntë vjet që të dalësh gjer te praku i derës ?
Si nuk u tha motra jote - e thaftë vera !
Po qysh të duroj unë e zeza turpin e ti shkoj bajlozit në derë ?
Kur dëgjoi këto fjalë, bacë Gjergji i harroi të nëtë plagët e shtatit, i harroi të nëtë dhimbjet dhe brofi drejt e më këmbë sikur të mos paskësh lënguar kurrë në shtrat: i hollë, i gjatë, ashtu siç kishte qënë dikur trim mbi trima. I tha së motrës:
- O motër, merr tani gjogun e luftës e zbrit shpejt deri tek nallban vëlami.
I thuaj: " Të dërgon falmeshëndet Gjergji, t'ia mbathësh mirë gjogun me patkonj hekuritë farkuar e thumba trunxhi, se do ti dalë bajlozit në shesh të burrave ".
Po s'desh të ma mbathë gjogun nallban vëlami,
hipi sërish e shko në derë të nallban dashamirit.
Vajza i hipi gjogut, e ngau shpejt, zbriti në qytet e shkoi drejt tek nallban vëllami.
- Puna e mbarë o nallban vëllami !
- Mbarë paç, moj vashë e largët !
- O vëllam, të dërgon falëmeshëndet bacë Gjergji t'ia mbathesh mire gjogun
me patkoj hekuri të farkuar e thumba trungji,
se do t'i dale baljozit në shesh të burrave.
Mirëpo në këta nëntë vjetët, që kur Gjergji ish varrosur së gjalli breda në kullë, nallban vellami e kish harrur fare vëllazërinë e vjetër. Ai nisi t'i flasë së prapthi së motrës së bacë Gjergjit.
- Po të m'i falësh - tha -moj vashë, ata sytë e ballit,
unë do të shpëtoj Gjergjin tënd:
do t'ia mbath mirë gjogun e do t'ia bëj të fluturoje si era.
Motra e Gjergjit ia ktheu me zemërim:
- C'po thua ashtu, o nallban, tu thaftë goja ?
un pandeva se pata ardhur në derë të vëllamit,
po e shoh se paskam rënë në derë të magjypit.
Këta dy sy unë ia kam falur një hërë e përgjithmonë
nënës e tatës që kalben nën dhè,
ia kam falur Gjergjit tim që kalbet me nëntë plagë mbi dhè !
Kaq i tha motra e Gjergjit nallban vëllamit që e kish
harruar vëllazërinë dhe i ra kalit e shkoi te nallban dashamiri.
- O nallban dashamiri - i tha - të dërgon falëmeshëndet
bacë Gjergji, t'ia mbathësh mirë gjogun me patkonj të
farkuar dhe me thumba trungji,
se do të dalë të luftojë me bajlozin e detit.
Nallban dashamiri s'ia bëri fjalën dy po ia mbathi kalin mirë e bukur si për vete.
- I thuaj - tha - falëmeshëndet bacë Gjergjit e daltë faqebardhë në luftë.
- Rrofsh e qofsh o nallban dashamiri !... - ia ktheu vasha.
Mbrëmanet vajza u kthye në shtëpi dhe gjeti Gjergjin tek po priste nën hijen e blirit
: i veshur e mbathur me armët pranë. Ai kishte mposhtur dhimbjen e shtatit për të ruajtur nderin e shtëpisë së vet e të gjithë vendit për hakmarrje.
C'bëri Gjergj Elez Alia ?
Ia dërgoi falëmeshëndet Bajlozit të detit dhe i tha :
- Unë s'kam vashë për ty o bajloz !
Deshtë e vathës nuk i kam majmur për ty.
Kam vetëm një motër në shtëpi po nuk ta jap dot
se s'ka kush të më lidhë plagët e shtatit.
Pra të pres të dalësh në dyluftim në shesh të burrave.
Kur zuri drita të zbardhë majat ata të dy, Gjergji dhe Bajlozi i detit dolën kaluar në fushë të luftës dhe zunë t'a thumbojnë shoqishoqin me fjalë. Bajlozi ish veshur me parzmore të rënda hekuri, kish vënë në kokë përkrenare celiku ish armatosur me
këpucë të rënda dhe shpatë të gjatë dhe kalin e kish ngarkuar me pllaka hekuri. Tundej dheu ku shkelte. Sapo pa Gjergjin të ligur e të tretur, kaluar mbi gjog, bajlozi qeshi me të madhe dhe i thirri :
- Nga varri qenkë ngritur o Gjergj!
Pse më ke nxjerë kot bre burrë në fushë të luftës ?
A nuk e di ti se mua më thonë bajloz deti ?
Unë kam shembur nga kali shumë kreshnikë dhe i kam dërguar në botën tjetër.
Ty do të shemb me gishtin e vogël !
Gjergji ia ktheu bukur :
- Mirë po thua o bajloz të lumtë goja !
Vërtetë unë kam nëntë vjet që kam marrë udhën e varrit
se kam nëntë plagë në shtat, po pa arritur ende në varr
ti më ktheve prapë, sepse ti më ke kërkuar motrën
përpara se të më kërkosh dyluftimin,
ke kërkuar berat përpara se të kërkosh barinë,
unë kam ardhur këtu të tregoj se ç'na thotë kanuni i të parëve tanë;
të mos lëshojmë gjënë para se të lëshojmë armët,
të mos i japim kurrë motrat bajlozit para se të vritemi me shpatë në shesh të luftës.
Bëhu gati bajloz se të ka ardhur dita e fundit. Këtu i thonë Gjergj Elez Alia.
I lëshuan kuajt vrap në fushën e luftës tym më tym . Bajlozi i prapë mori në shenjë i pari dhe hodhi topuzin . Gjogu i Gjergjit përkuli të dy gjunjët dhe u ul. Topuzi i rëndë i bajlozit i fluturoi Gjergjit mbi krye dhe u ngul tutje dymbëdhjetë pash thellë nën lëndinë. Pluhuri u ngrit dymbëdhjetë pash lart. Kur i erdhi rradha Gjergjit e hodhi bukur topuzin e vet dhe e qëlloi bajlozin në shteg të ballit. Bajlozi u përkul dhe u gremis i vdekur. Kur u gremis u tund tërë fusha. Kali mori arratinë . Gjergji nxori menjëherë shpatën e mprehtë dhe ia ndau kryet nga trungu. Kryet ia vari në modhë të shalës. Trungun ia hoqi zvarë për këmbe nëpër fushë përmes ferrash dhe drizash dhe ia hodhi në një përrua. Gjaku i bajlzoit të zi rrodhi nëpër përrua, nxiu gjithë lumin. Tre vjet rresht vendi rreth e qark kundërmoi erë kërme...
Si e vrau bajlzoin e zi , trimi u kthye fitimtar në shtëpi, mblodhi gjithë shokët e u tha : -pa dëgjoni o shokët e mi, falë ju qofshin kullat e mia, falë ju qofshin gjithë paret e mia, falë ju qoftë gjithë malli dhe gjëja ime, amanet motrën e Gjergj Elez Alisë.
Dhe trimi u hodh të përqafonte motërzezën që e priste me gëzim. Të dyve zemrat u pushuan përnjëherësh. Vëlla e motër ranë përdhe të vdekur. Vdekje më e lehtë dhe më e ëmbël s'ish parë kurrë. Shokët vajtuan me gjëmë të madhe, hapën pastaj një varr të gjerë sa t'i nxërë të dy vëlla e motër të përqafuar. Varrin e rrethuan me një muranë të bukur që të mos harrohej kurrë se sa shumë e kishte dashur vëllai motrën dhe motra të vëllanë, të mos harrohej trimi i madh Gjergj Elez Alia, që mbrojti nderin e vet dhe të shtëpisë dhe që shpëtoi vendin nga dhunat e bajlozit të zi. Mbi krye shokët u mbollën atyre të dyve një bli të bukur, atje pushon ngaherë zogu i verës...
Kur nisi të dushkohet mali qyqja qëndroi mbi muranën e varrit të ri se e gjeti blirin të tharë. Fluturoi mbi sarajet e zeza dhe e gjeti tërë kulmin të shëmbur përdhe. Atëherë zuri vend në një dritare dhe i tha me përbetim shtegtarit që shkonte udhës:
- Dëgjo o shtegtar i malit, në qofsh duke kënduar
kur të afrohsh kësaj ane pushoje këngën tënde,
në qofsh duke qarë kur të afrohesh kësaj ane

shtoje dhe më shumë vajin e gjëmën.
Unë kërkova bjeshkë më bjeshkë,
verova verim më verim,
mjerova shtëpi pas shtëpije
por kërkund nuk e pashë një trim si Gjergj Elez Alia.
Të gjitha shkuan e vanë,
Gjergj Elez Alia vdiq, motra e dhembshur vdiq,
kulla e lartë u shemb dhe murana e varrit s'njihet më,
as kulla e dikurshme,
po doli kënga që shkon si një yll drite nëpër shekuj
për të kënduar trimërinë e vëlait dhe dashurinë e motrës,
fismërinë e shpirtit të madh shqiptar
dhe kënga nuk vdes kurrë....

----------


## DI_ANA

Besa e Kostandinit



Gjashtë e gjashtë dymbëdhjetë,
Doruntina trembëdhjetë !...
Ish njëherë e një mot një nënë shumë e mirë i kish dymbëdhjetë bij të hijshëm. Të trembëdhjetën kishte një bijë të bukur mbi shoqet të gjitha, që ia thoshin Doruntinë .
Vasha u rrit e u bë për tu martuar. Mirëpo nga bujarët e atij vendi askush nuk e gëzoi. Të gjithë e dëshironin askush s'guxonte ta zërë nuse, sepse nuk e ndjente veten të zotin për ta marrë për shoqe. Atëherë na vjen një trim i largët; i mirë, i hijshëm, i fisëm dhe nis dërgon shkesë dallëndyshen që t'a
kërkojë Doruntinën nuse. E ëma dhe të njëmbëdhjetë vëllezërit e mëdhenj nuk donin t'ia jepnin, sepse trimi ndonëse i mirë e i fisëm, ishte nga një vend shumë i largët. Vetëm i vogli, Kostandini donte.
- T'ia japim zonja mëmë - thosh ai - se trimi është i mirë. Më ka hyrë në zemër.
- Kostandin biri im, cfarë po thua ti kështu? - ia kthente e ëma. Aq larg do ma shpiesh Doruntinën time? Se në e daça për gëzim, për gëzim nuk do t'a kem; se në e daça për helm, për helm nuk do t'a kem.
- Të jap besën zonja mëmë, se kur t'a duash ti Doruntinën, qoftë për gaz qoftë për helm, vete unë e
t'a sjell!.
Mëma dhe të njëmbëdhjetë vëllezërit u bindën: e vluan dhe e martuan Doruntinën me trimin e largët. Bënë dasmë nëntë ditë. Të dhjetën trimi mori nusen e shkoi tek dheu i tij i largët. Mëma e vasha qanë me lot kur u ndanë ...

... Shumë luftra u luftuan atë mot te dheu ynë, se kish ardhur i huaji t'a shkelte e t'a pushtonte. Të
dymbëdhjetë vëllezërit dolën të luftojnë për vendin e tyre dhe u vranë një pas një të gjithë.
Kur iu vra djali i parë, mëma psherëtiu e tha:
- Biri im unë nuk kam helm e nuk do të të qaj, sepse ti re për dheun tënd e më mbeten dhe njëmbëdhjetë bij të tjerë për luftë.
Kur iu vranë gjashtë, që të gjashtë trima e të dashur, ajo derdhi vetëm nga një lot për secilin e bëri vetëm nga një vajtim. Po kur nisën t'i vriten dhe të tjerët, mëmës iu këput zemra dhe lëshoi një psherëtimë të madhe sa uturoi tërë vendi:
- Mjerë unë, ç'helm i madh të mos kem Doruntinën pranë në këtë zi që më mbuloi shtëpinë!.
Kur u vra djali i fundit, Kostandini, mëma shkuli leshrat e bardha e thirri:
- Bobo, ç'vdekje, e nëmosura vdekje! Ti më more dymbëdhjetë bij e tani kush mund ta dijë a s'ma ke
marrë edhe bijën time të vetme, bijën time të dëshiruarën!
Kur u gdhi e shtuna e të vdekurve, mëma vajti te varret e të bijve. Dymbëdhjetë djem kish pasur,
dymbëdhjetë varre kish tani... Mbi çdo varr ndezi nga një qiri e bëri një vajtim, po mbi varr të Kostandinit ndezi dy qirinj dhe bëri dy vajtime, qau me ngashërime dhe thirri tre herë:
- O biri im! O biri im! O biri im!...
Edhe tri herë të tjera:
- O Kostandin! O Kostandin! O Konstandin!
Pastaj u shemb përdhe, pushtoi gurin e varrit e u trua:
- Kostandin, o biri im, ku është besa që më dhe, se do ma sillje Doruntinën, tët motër? Besa jote vdiq bashkë me ty e kalbet në varr të zi!
Kështu tha dhe e lau gurin me lotët e syve.
Në mesnatë Kostandini u ngrit nga varri. Guri i varrit u bë kalë i zi si nata. Edhe dheu i zi u bë shalë e zezë si nata. Rrotulla që mbante gurin u bë fre i argjendtë. Trimi i hipi kalit, u përkul përpara, uli kryet dhe i ra me shporet. Kaptoi si frymë male e fusha, hodhi lumenj e përrenj, la prapa katunde, kodra , pyje...
Kostandini arriti te shtëpia e motrës kur kish dalë dielli. Ajo ndodhi ditë e kremte. Në shesh, përpara shtëpisë, gjeti të bijtë e të motrës, nipërit e tij, që loznin e vraponin pas dallëndysheve, I pyeti:
- Bij të zemrës, ku është zonja, mëma juaj?
- Kostandin, o zoti lalë, - i thanë ata - mëma jonë po hedh valle në fshat, atje tek bëhet dasmë.
Kostandini shkoi shpejt tek vallja e parë, pa një luzmë vashash të bukura tek këndonin e vallonin dhe tha me vete : "Të bukura jeni, moj vasha, por për mua nuk jeni, sepse unë s'jam nga kjo botë...". Dhe u afrua të pyesë:
- Gëzuash, o vasha të bardha! A është me ju Doruntina, motra ime?
- Shko përpara trim, se do ta gjesh tek kërcen hareshëm veshur me petk të ndritshm kadifeje.
Kostandini vajti tek vallja e dytë dhe u mat të pyesë përsëri, po Doruntina e pa vetë dhe i thirri:
- Kostandin, o im vëlla!
Dhe iu afrua e përqafoi.
Kostandini i tha:
- Doruntinë, motra ime! Eja të shkojmë. Të do zonja mëmë në shtëpi!.
Më thuaj vëlla, si të vij unë atje? Po të më dojë për gaz , do të vete të marr stolitë më të mira, por po të më dojë (mos qoftë e thënë) për helm, do vete të vishem me të zeza.
- Eja motër, ashtu si je!.
E mori në vithe të kalit. Kali ikën si shakullimë. Ata kapërcejnë si në ëndërr male e fusha, pyeje e kodra, lumenj e përenj. Hëna e yjet kanë shtangur lart e shikojnë me të drojtur.
Gjatë udhës, motra e pyet vëllanë:
- Kostandin, vëllai im, përse shpatullat e gjëra të janë mbushur me myk?
- Doruntinë, motra im , shpatullat mi ka mbuluar tymi i shkluhave në luftë. Se në vendin tonë u bënë luftra të mëdha, erdhën armiq të na shkelin dhe ne të gjithë dolëm të luftojmë.
- Kostandin, vëllathi im, përse flokët e derdhura i ke gjithë pluhur?
- Doruntinë motra ime, gjatë udhës kishte shumë pluhur dhe mi pluhrosi flokët.
-Kostandin vëllathi im, përse vëllezërit e mi të bukur si drita, s'kanë dalë përpara të na presin?
- Doruntinë, motra ime, ndoshta janë në lodër e s'presin të vemi sonte.
- Kostandin vëllathi im, përse dritaret e shtëpisë janë mbyllur sot krejt?
- Doruntinë motra ime, i kemi mbyllur se fryn erë e fortë e dimrit nga deti.
Kur arrinë pranë kishës, Kostandini i tha motrës:
- Ti shko përpara se unë dua të hyj të përgjunjem!
Kostandini shkoi e hyri prapë në varr të zi. Kali u bë prapë gur, shala u bë dhè dhe freri i argjendtë u bë rrotullë. Dhe përsëri reth e qark zotëroi heshtja e vdekjes.
Ndërkaq Doruntina ngjiti shkallët dhe trokiti gazmend në derë.
- Mëmë hapma derën!
- Kush je ti që trokëllin aty tek dera?
- Hapma zonja mëmë - Jam jot bijë Doruntina.
- Ikë tutje nga ke ardhur o vdekje e shkretë. Ti mi more të dymbëdhjetë bijtë e tani ke ardhur të më
marrësh dhe mua që të mos e shoh më Doruntinën time!
- C'po thua ashtu zonja mëmë? Nuk ma njeh zërin? Besa zonja mëmë, jam unë vetë, Doruntina jote.
- Ngul gishtin tek vrima e kycit që të ta shoh e të t'a njoh.
Doruntina nguli gishtin e vogël tek vrima e kycit - atë gisht të hollë e të bardhë. Mëma ia njohu sakaq e i hapi derën.
- Kush të solli këtu, o zemra ime?
- Më solli Kostandini, im vëlla.
- Cili Kostandin, moj bijë? Kostandini im ka vdekur bashkë me të njëmbëdhjetë vëllezërit e tjerë. U vranë në luftë...
Dhe si rinin të dyja,
njëra tek praku e tjetra në derë,
plasën si qelqi me verë...

----------


## DI_ANA

Jam Konstandini - ju flas nga varri
erë baltë e pluhur kockash
mban klithja ime.

Dua njeriun
ka humbur njeriu
a ka rob në këtë botë të vdekur
a të vdekur në botën e të gjallëve
të më sjellë njeriun?

Ngrihuni
tu zëmë vendin të gjallëve
se të gjallët tashmë janë kthyer në kufoma
tek i shqyejnë pjesët e mishta njëri-tjetrit.

Dhe ime motër, iku
e më la në prëhër kopilin e besës së çartun,
i hipi të bëjë dashuri me një të vdekur
se qënkan dashnor më të zjarrtë se të gjallët.

Ç'bëjnë të gjallët ? Ku janë të gjallët?!
thërrët era e baltës e pluhuri i kockave
të Konstadinit që kërkon motrën.

Po kush t'ja sjellë, tani që karvanet kanë ikur
e Doruntina ndodhet prostitutë ne Romë.
Të vdekurit mbi kalë kurrë s'e kalojne detin
e legjendat më kot kërkojnë për njeriun...

Boston 2004  Kolec Traboini  	 	


LEGJENDA KËRKON NJERIUN

----------


## DI_ANA

Legjenda e Drenices

Uluron murrani i cmendun
Fshan si bishe me zhgjeten n'bri
Davaritet mjegulla e dendun
Mbi katundin shkrumb e hi

E mbi buzen e nje rremuje
Duket tash nje kulle menjane
Nje djalosh permas dritares
Rrin mendueshem e nuk bzan

Asht per rruge ne arme shtrengue
bomba dore me gjerdane
"Loke s'mundem me mungue
Lamtumire kam ardh me t'thane"

Qan e ama e duert i mbeten
Tu'i perdredh n'idhnime fshan:
"Dy qi pata shkuen e mbeten...
Bir o bir ku do me m'lane?"

Mbushe si ke ti pesembedhetat
Kush at gja s'ta ven ty barre
Nane do shkoj me u ba me cetat
Gjakun vllazneve me u a marre!

Kane me t'vra si tu vllezen
si tet ate i pushkatue
ku na len ah mu fatzezen
tande moter fatshkretue?

Lene nane, ma keq me mbylle
ktu me e gjet si berr e presin
Shqe vec jane, me hyll pa hyll
Qymen kan nderru jo vesin.

Lene t'shkoje, e mbare ju dhashte
Kthefte me nder, por n'qofte o vlla....
perendija mos e dhashte
Gjakun vete kam per ta la.

Fishkullon murrani rrmores
me frullize tue uturi
hyn nder hekrat e dritores
nalt tek kulla shkrumb e hi.

Shenim i autorit:
Ne Drenice te Kosoves nje krahine me popullsi thjeshte shqiptare mes Mitrovices dhe Pejes, plasi me 1945 kryengritja kunder ushtrise jugosllave, e shkaktume nga mizorite e serbo-malazezve kunder shqiptareve vendas. Kryengritja mori perpjestime te medha me rebelimin e njesive shqiptare t'ushtris jugosllave. Ajo u shuejt me ne fund, por mizorija e pashembullt e tregueme ne ket rast prej ushtrise jugosllave nuk do te shuhet ne kujtesen e shqiptareve.

Arshi Pipa

----------


## ALBA

*Po te vini re , dy nga personazhet me te vjetra neper legjendat Shqiptare , jane Shqiponja dhe Gjarperi . Ndoshta mund dhe te gaboj , por po te vesh re flamurin shqiptar edhe pse ne mes qendron  shqiponja me dy koka , kokat nuk me duket si koka Shqiponje , por si koka gjarperi , pasi shohim  se dhe gjuha ngjason me ate te gjarperit . A nuk dyshoni dhe ju per kete ?. Menoj se shqiponja ne flamurin tone mund te jete nje simbol me shume i hershem se sa mendojme ne , ku gjarperi simbolizon djallezin dhe Shqiponja zgjuarsin , shkathtesin . Ndoshta dhe gaboj por ky eshte nje version i imi . Shikoni me vemendje  dhe  flamurin* .http://www.galeriashqiptare.net/albu...rishqiptar.jpg

----------


## alibaba

Dhe ato kreshtat në qafë janë sikur të kulshedrës.

----------


## DI_ANA

Pershendetje Alba...

Ne fakt me analizen dhe kendveshtrimin tend dhe pasi e shikoj edhe vete,te jap plotesisht te drejte.Jam shume dakort me ty.."simbol zgjuarsie,shkathtesie dhe dashurie"pasi ngjyra eshte e kuqe e flamurit!
A eshte kjo e verteta apo qendron si hipoteze..?!
Cili eshte mendimi i te tjereve?!

Respekte

----------


## Zëu_s

Eshte edhe nje perralle tjeter qe i ngjane perralles se Konstatinit (nuk me kujtohet tash emri, se kam qene shum i vogel), vetem se aty kan qene 9 vllezer e nje moter, e cila ishte martuar shum larg, 9 muaj udhe, e pasi kan vdeke te gjith vllezerit dhe nena ka mbete gjalle dhe e verber, eshte ngritur vellai me i vogel nga varri dhe ia ka pru vajzen nenes. Dhe ne fund ajo nena e pyet qiken e vet se kush te solli, ajo i thot vellai i vogel, nena i thot por ai ka vdeke qe 9 vite ja ku e ka vorrin atje, kjo motra shikon ne drejtime te vorrit dhe ia sheh vellaut te vet vetem koken duke hyre ne varr, dhe aty fillojne te dyjat , nene e bi te qajne e te vajtojne duke bertitur ku-ku, ku-ku, ku-ku, dhe jan bere te dyjat qyqe. 

Pra eshte perafersisht e njejta si kjo e Konstatinit qe e solle ti, por nuk me kujtohet ne detaje, se kam qene femi i vogel kur e kam ndegjuar.

Nqs e din dikush ne detaje le ta sielli ... megjithse nuk kan asnjera diçka te bejne me Shqiponjen, nejse.

----------

